# Zoloft works!



## jrsmite (May 18, 2007)

...it really does. Trust me.


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

what were your symptoms of DP? how did it help you?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah it does your right, my only problem was it was giving me recovery way to fast so i quit


----------



## dragnink (Jan 8, 2008)

I believe Zoloft might have some positive effects, but it won't cure you. Prescription drugs only mask the symptoms. I took a natural seratonin booster while having depersonalization (5-htp) and it only improved my mood temporarily while I was on it, but the beast was still there until I studied the reason why I was having dp in the first place and found out it was related to systemic candida infection and my mercury tooth fillings.


----------

